# GET SHORTY Late Offshore Report



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Went fishing over spring break last week Tuesday. On this trip we had 2 ten year olds and one 8 year old all boys trip with thier daddies and me . We set sail early Tuesday night headed for the shelf rigs to try and make bait . Arrived in am at the shelf and could not catch a wet paper sack 😄

We tried a few rigs and no bait was to be found but we managed a few amberjacks and a couple of huge cuddas and one giant shark I fought on spin tackle for a hour thinking it may be a Warsaw 😭

Left the shelf for Marlin and got there around 10:30 am with no boats , no bait , and no fish biting so on we went south to the next structure with the same results : wasn't till dark that the Blackfin started to bite which the boys had a blast catching all night long . Kept thinking the next bite would be a yellowfin but it never happened . We had tons of bait around the boat at night but all tiny squid and bright blue minnows . 

Morning came and we started heading back to bottom fish a bit on the way in , and we caught nothing but red snapper every spot we hit till we just gave up . The kids had a blast and caught a half million fish till they couldn't hold a pole .
Made the pass at 5 pm and was off to dinner with the family .


Reggie got out to Cobia fish later in the week and caught a little one trolling for mackerel, it ate the planner spoon combo .


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Take the bad with the good my friend. Nice report anyways. Give me a heads up when you head back down.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

sounds like the kid's will remember it for a long time to come.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Great report. 
Whyme 
MakomyDayo


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

sounds like a nice trip Any time the "boys" catch fish until they drop has to be a good one thks for sharing


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Chris V said:


> Take the bad with the good my friend. Nice report anyways. Give me a heads up when you head back down.





Chris V said:


> Take the bad with the good my friend. Nice report anyways. Give me a heads up when you head back down.



Will do Chris 

Thx for all the inshore advise and tackle suggestions for mackerel : Reggie put the kids on a stack of mackerel : 

Them boys had the trip of a life time and slept the whole way home to Atlanta : 

To them kids catching is catching which makes every trip fun , although I will say they can wreck a boat 😀


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

submariner said:


> sounds like a nice trip Any time the "boys" catch fish until they drop has to be a good one thks for sharing



Agreed 😀


----------

